# INFP in people-person jobs (Drama therapy, Immigration consultation)?



## poetrycat77 (Aug 16, 2018)

Hey there, I'm an INFP who's sifting through career options at this part of my life. I know I want a job that helps people, is somewhat creative & flexible and yet still caters to my needs as an Introvert. I'm in a part-time customer service role right now, and my emotions on the job varies from extremely stressed and anxious to content, and even reflective in how I've grown on the job. I've become much better at confronting people, though it's still highly preferable for me to avoid confrontation. Somedays, however, I'm completely drained of energy and can barely even talk to people. Right now I'm preparing for university, but I still can't seem to decide on a career, and it's very frustrating. I'm really into music, writing & drama, though I've acknowledged that I lack the motivation to do any of those as a full-time career. So I figured that my love of the arts could be combined with my desire to help people, in either Speech therapy or Drama therapy. Though I'm interested in Linguistics, Drama therapy has really drawn me by how it assists patients in achieving catharsis and expressing their pain. I've taken Drama classes, and it was honestly the time of my life, so part of me figures it would be just as fun in a therapeutic setting, especially with the lack of routine & monotony. However, I know that Drama therapy is often a lot of group therapy and I'm wondering if it would be a bad choice for me if I should take a long time to "warm-up" to my clients, as I came off as very shy and quiet at first to everyone I meet, and communicate better 1 on 1. Is it possible that I'd simply adjust and "break out my shell" for my job as a therapist? Plus, it would take about 6 years in school, which feels like a long & bleak road to me. Do you think I could still become a therapist even if I'm not a people person, perse? I do genuinely like most people and do my best to appear semi-friendly. And Drama as a creative outlet for emotions is something I feel strongly about, yet I'm not sure if it's what I'm made to do. Another path I've considered is Immigration Consultation, which still helps people and takes less time in school. But the job is very paperwork heavy and I'm afraid that I may have trouble with difficult clients, or that I may get bored because of a lack of variety. Despite that, something about it intrigues me, though I've never really been into law or social work that much. I'm also not sure if I'm really that passionate about immigration consultation anyhow. Do you think INFP's can still perform well in "people-person jobs"? I'd love to hear from other INFP's, from people who are Drama therapists or Immigration consultants or even Speech therapists, or just anyone in general who has some thoughts to share!


----------



## Penny (Mar 24, 2016)

poetrycat77 said:


> Hey there, I'm an INFP who's sifting through career options at this part of my life. I know I want a job that helps people, is somewhat creative & flexible and yet still caters to my needs as an Introvert. I'm in a part-time customer service role right now, and my emotions on the job varies from extremely stressed and anxious to content, and even reflective in how I've grown on the job. I've become much better at confronting people, though it's still highly preferable for me to avoid confrontation. Somedays, however, I'm completely drained of energy and can barely even talk to people. Right now I'm preparing for university, but I still can't seem to decide on a career, and it's very frustrating. I'm really into music, writing & drama, though I've acknowledged that I lack the motivation to do any of those as a full-time career. So I figured that my love of the arts could be combined with my desire to help people, in either Speech therapy or Drama therapy. Though I'm interested in Linguistics, Drama therapy has really drawn me by how it assists patients in achieving catharsis and expressing their pain. I've taken Drama classes, and it was honestly the time of my life, so part of me figures it would be just as fun in a therapeutic setting, especially with the lack of routine & monotony. However, I know that Drama therapy is often a lot of group therapy and I'm wondering if it would be a bad choice for me if I should take a long time to "warm-up" to my clients, as I came off as very shy and quiet at first to everyone I meet, and communicate better 1 on 1. Is it possible that I'd simply adjust and "break out my shell" for my job as a therapist? Plus, it would take about 6 years in school, which feels like a long & bleak road to me. Do you think I could still become a therapist even if I'm not a people person, perse? I do genuinely like most people and do my best to appear semi-friendly. And Drama as a creative outlet for emotions is something I feel strongly about, yet I'm not sure if it's what I'm made to do. Another path I've considered is Immigration Consultation, which still helps people and takes less time in school. But the job is very paperwork heavy and I'm afraid that I may have trouble with difficult clients, or that I may get bored because of a lack of variety. Despite that, something about it intrigues me, though I've never really been into law or social work that much. I'm also not sure if I'm really that passionate about immigration consultation anyhow. Do you think INFP's can still perform well in "people-person jobs"? I'd love to hear from other INFP's, from people who are Drama therapists or Immigration consultants or even Speech therapists, or just anyone in general who has some thoughts to share!


i don't know much about MBTI, but I do know you are not locked into an introverted nature. Your personality can change with your experiences. Drama therapy sounds like something you would really like to do, so I think you should go for it. I know I had a job once that forced me to be more sociable and I think I grew from the experience. It could be the reason why I test ENFJ most of the time as opposed to INFJ.


----------

